# Up Hill Pipe Bad



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Taking out cast, orangeburg, cast, orangeburg. Foundation house, under house runs uphill. They added a bathroom with slab, installed all in CI just ferncoed to orange on either side. Added another addition with another slab covering 2 cement cement repairs in orange. All up hill. WTF

25' cut and replace, its a whole lotta dirt by 5 gal buckets. About 50' outside.

First pic from left tub tie in no p-trap, the 1 1/4 is a lav line from the other side of the wall. on the right is the lav/KS drain. Redoing it all to raise and remove about 30 ferncos. 








1/2 the slab cut 3 1/2 feet deep.








Top is orange, bottom is the cast full of grease that was under original stem wall. 








We finished the trench today, kicked my butt cement and dirt out by bucket.


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

That ladies and gents is why plumbers "charge so much".

Btw how in the heck do you bid on smething like that?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Btw how in the heck do you bid on smething like that?


You charge up the Wazoo and then some

Maybe an arm and leg to go along with it

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> That ladies and gents is why plumbers "charge so much".
> 
> Btw how in the heck do you bid on smething like that?


If you've ever done one of those before, you know exactly how much to charge.


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

she's a beaut Clark!!

Ive never seen orangeburg under a slab house before, dug many a front yard up to replace it however.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> If you've ever done one of those before, you know exactly how much to charge.


Done em before not to that extent though. Don't know if I would take on a project like that. The projects I have done similar to that were t&m due to variables.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You shoulda went over to Homey and picked up a couple of "expert trench diggers". 

They are on sale before 9 AM.:yes:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

boatcaptplumber said:


> she's a beaut Clark!!


LMAO. Nice one.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> You charge up the Wazoo and then some
> 
> Maybe an arm and leg to go along with it
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work



The official quote was Up the wazoo with a arm and leg plus materials and permit.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Finished up today.:thumbup: The owner was kind enough to tear down the wall blocking a door he had walled over. Ruined the door but he was ok with it. Sure made my life easier.

Here is the pile by bucket.















Here is the strip, during and after. New flanges down. 





















We also did 50+ feet outside, it seemed like nothing.


----------

